# Suche mit Suchwort realisieren



## Guest (20. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin gerae dabei eine "Suche" zu realisieren. Dabei soll in einem Feld "name" und "beschreibung" in einer Datenbank nach dem eingegebn Begriff gesucht werden.
Ich habe schon "LIKE" und "CONTAINS" ausprobiert, doch irgendwie führt mich dies nicht zu meinem gwünschten Zeitl. 
Ich habe z.B. "Putzfrau" in der Spalte "name" stehen, geben ich nun nur "Putz" ein findet er mit LIKE keinen Eintrag ich muss immer das koplette Wort eingeben. Das selbe bei der Beschreibunf, dort steht  halt mehr Text drin er findet dort aber auch nicht ....

Also: Wie kann ich irgendein Wort oder nur einen Tei eines Wortes mit einem SQl Satement aus einer Spalte suchen wo ein bißchen mehr Text drin steht.


----------



## Jockel (20. Jan 2008)

Wildcards verwenden..., z.B.
Select * from xyz where name = '%putz%'


----------



## Gast (20. Jan 2008)

Klappt, danke!


----------

